

Defending Darwin - ghosh
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2015/03/teaching_human_evolution_at_the_university_of_kentucky_there_are_some_students.html?wpsrc=fol_tw

======
japhyr
I teach high school math and science. I don't let my students use the phrase
"believe in evolution", no matter their perspective. Instead, I focus people's
attention on questions such as:

"What is the difference between a scientific theory and a hypothesis?"

"What happens if we only ever use one kind of antibiotic in the world?"

"Does evolution imply that a monkey gave birth to a human baby?"

Only after students have answered those questions clearly and correctly do we
enter into conversations about what it means to "believe in evolution". Once
we have clear answers to these questions, students no longer feel the need to
use that phrase.

